# 64Bit: Vista Ultimate oder XP Professional?



## Ares_Providence (2. Juni 2008)

Juten Tach, Jungs und Mädels.
Sacht mal eure Pro´s und Contra´s dazu.

Ich habe vorher nur das 32Bit XP und das 64Bit Vista (Was aktuell drauf ist), mir sagte man mal das das XP64 viel schlechter seih wie das Vista64.
Im moment habe ich teilweise erhebliche Probleme mit Vista ,wenn ich runter fahren will gibt es nen blauen beim oder öffnen von Assassins Creed bleibt der Bildschirm Schwarz oder mitten im Spiel gibt der PC den geist auf und geht aus. Wenn man den dann anmachen will blinkt nur die Power LED auf.

Und er blockt immer beim Start die Treiber von der G15.

Hat da wer ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

Mich würde intressieren was sind nach eurer meinung das bessere System.

System:
Athlon X2 4200+
4*1GB A-Data EE Vitesta
8800GTS 320MB
1*250GB Samsung SP
2*320GB Sasmung T166
1*500GB Samsung T166
Audigy 2ZS


----------



## SpaM_BoT (2. Juni 2008)

Ares_Providence schrieb:


> Wenn man den dann anmachen will blinkt nur die Power LED auf.


Dieser Satz beantwortet schon alles. 
Du hast kein problem mit Vista, sondern ein Hardwareproblem.
Aber stimmt schon, es ist leichter Probleme auf Vista zu schieben anstatts mal die Bluescreens auszuwerten


----------



## Ares_Providence (2. Juni 2008)

Besser ich mal nach, es ist erst so als ich von 32bit XP auf Vista hochkam.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (2. Juni 2008)

Da wäre es doch aber erst mal besser nach den Problemen zu suchen als eine Pro&Contra(Vista Ultimate 64bit oder XP Professional 64bit) Umfrage zu starten.
Oder meinst nicht?
Problemlösungen wird es mit sicherheit auch für dich geben 
Dazu wären zb. auch die Daten vom Bluescreen nützlich. Und was für Treiber du benutzt. Ob OC besteht oder nicht.
---------------------------------------
Aber wenn du jetzt unbedingt wissen willst was momentan für dich besser ist "Vista oder XP", dann sage ich zu dir, formatiere deine Platte und mach wieder XP drauf.
Denn damit hast du ja nach deiner Aussage keine Probleme gehabt.
Also, warum mit einer Problemsuche arbeit machen wenns leichter geht


----------



## GoZoU (2. Juni 2008)

Gab es so einen Thread nicht schonmal...

Ich für meinen Teil bin mit Vista sehr zu frieden. Wüsste nicht was bei aktueller HW gegen das System sprechen sollte.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Ares_Providence (3. Juni 2008)

@gozou: Nein aber ein Ähnlichen.

Im Allgemeinen will ich wissen was ihr für erfahrungen gemacht habt und wie sich das bei euch verhält.

Ich habe oben eher nach Erfahrung gefragt nicht nach hilfe oder lösungen.
Wenn es sich so anhörte tuts mir leid es sollte ein beispiel meiner erfahrung damit sein.

Da sich in den nächsten monat auf jeden fall noch nach gerüstet wird, CPU+MB+Graka+Sound+Headset.

Für die es intressiert der Runterfahr fehler ist irgendwas mit Page locked


----------



## Klutten (3. Juni 2008)

Also ich kann über Vista nicht klagen. Ich nutze es in 32/64bit und habe soweit keinerlei Probleme mit Treibern oder anderen Dingen. Was mich ein wenig nervt ist eher das Verhalten im Netzwerk, wenn zusätzlich noch XP-Rechner vorhanden sind.

Von XP in der 64bit Variante würde ich persönlich die Finger lassen. Es ist kaum mit Vista 64bit vergleichbar. Meiner Meinung nach kann man es als Betriebssystem im Beta-Status bezeichnen, da es sich nie wirklich durchgesetzt hat und folglich auch der Treibersupport eher schlecht als recht war. Na gut, ist meine Meinung und muss sich nicht unbedingt mit anderen decken.

Vista kann ich jedenfalls voll empfehlen, egal ob in 32/64bit. Leistungsunterschiede sind bei aktueller Hardware marginal.


----------



## OMD (3. Juni 2008)

von xp-x64 würd ich auch die finger von lassen, hatte das damals 1-2 monate benutz wo ich nen neues athlon-64 system hatte aber nachdem ich dann mal eine runde spielen wollte und manche games bei der installation ihren dienst verweigert haben weil sie meinen sie wollen nicht auf einem serverbetriebssystem laufen. Hab ich es wieder runter gehauen.

benutze jetzt seit november/dezember 07 vistax64 und bin eigentlich zu frieden nur manchmal gibs probs im netzwerk mit einem xp system aber nach dem man ne menge verbogen hat im system ging es dann auch. und da du ja auch 4gb speicher dein eigen nennst würd ich es auch weiter verwenden wäre ja geld verschwendung gewesen wenn du nur ein teil des speichers benutzen kannst.

gruß OMD


----------



## Ares_Providence (3. Juni 2008)

@Spam_Bot und Gozou: für euch beide mal.
Was bedeutet denn "Process has Locked Page" ?

Hoffe ich mal das ich wie die meisten hier mit neuer Hardware auch auf den Grünenzweig komme mit Vista.

OMD was hast du denn für Hardware ?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (3. Juni 2008)

Wenn man sich eingewöhnt hat, will man nur noch Vista.
Hab Vista x32 & x64, läuft problemlos.
Aber blos kein xp-64 nehmen!


----------



## OMD (3. Juni 2008)

Ares_Providence schrieb:


> @Spam_Bot und Gozou: für euch beide mal.
> Was bedeutet denn "Process has Locked Page" ?
> 
> Hoffe ich mal das ich wie die meisten hier mit neuer Hardware auch auf den Grünenzweig komme mit Vista.
> ...



damals war es nen athlon 64 +3200 auf nen nforce4 board und einem gb speicher  und jetzt is es nen q9450 auf nem x48 board mit 4gb speicher

wieso?


----------



## kmf (5. Juni 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Wenn man sich eingewöhnt hat, will man nur noch Vista.
> Hab Vista x32 & x64, läuft problemlos.
> Aber blos kein xp-64 nehmen!


Seh ich auch so, ist aber bei mir nur ein reines Bauchgefühl. Meine immensen Anfangsschwierigkeiten mit Vista sind überwunden und bei den paar Dingen wo's noch klemmt, kenn ich jetzt die Tricks, um das elegant zu umschiffen. Treiber gibt es mittlerweile für alle Systeme, wobei ich meine, dass Vista aber derzeit und auch zukünftig besser unterstützt wird, als XP64.

Beim Threadstarter sehe ich entweder eine misslungene Installation oder ein Hardwareproblem.


----------



## Ares_Providence (5. Juni 2008)

OMD schrieb:


> damals war es nen athlon 64 +3200 auf nen nforce4 board und einem gb speicher  und jetzt is es nen q9450 auf nem x48 board mit 4gb speicher
> 
> wieso?



Hattest du mit dem kleinen System Vista gehabt ?


@kmf: Ich habe keine ahnung was das ist ich hoffen nur das es sich aufhebt wenn die neuen Teile da sind.


----------



## OMD (11. Juni 2008)

Ares_Providence schrieb:


> Hattest du mit dem kleinen System Vista gehabt ?
> 
> 
> @kmf: Ich habe keine ahnung was das ist ich hoffen nur das es sich aufhebt wenn die neuen Teile da sind.



ja hatte ich von oktober/november 2007 bis ~ende märz diesen jahres. hatte glaube wieder jeder seine berührungsängste aber mitlerweile bin ich soweit zu frieden.

hab eigentlich keine probs mit dem system. hatte damals auf dem kleinen vista installiert weil ich mich schonmal nervlich auf vista mit dem neuen system einstellen wollten und dann nicht ganz krass mit neuer hardware und neues OS starten wollte


----------

